# Honda Fit EV: Saving Energy, Money In the Long Run



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Lease only, it's a compliance car.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I love how these articles go through energy cost comparisons and say that the EV will save you money, then say they will still buy the gas cars.

The big one nobody hits on is this. With so many fewer moving parts, doesn't anyone think the EV will last at least twice as long as a gasoline car? Think about all the crap in a gas car that needs maintenance after ten years or so. All things an EV does not have. Even if a cell or two starts to go bad, you replace the cell and go about your business.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

More than twice as long. The maintenance cost is static.

They'll probably last nearly forever. The attrition will be from battery pack death.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

In this case it won't last any longer.

Your investment ends along with the lease.

EVs only work economically if you buy/convert it, and run it long enough to pay back and more. If you lease or rent the car or batteries, or get your electrons via subscription it will never be economical.


----------



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

Ziggythewiz said:


> In this case it won't last any longer.
> 
> Your investment ends along with the lease.
> 
> EVs only work economically if you buy/convert it, and run it long enough to pay back and more. If you lease or rent the car or batteries, or get your electrons via subscription it will never be economical.


People fear buying an EV and owning it when the oem battery goes kaput. With the high power density batteries due out in three years there are those of us that will be looking for a "spent" Leaf to re-power. Tech reports indicate the battery cost will be lower than it is now (considering inflation cost indicies) and the range will be up around 200 miles. An electric car holding it's value better that any ICE powered cars has already been hinted at by the resale price curve for older hybrids. The naysayers always paint doom and gloom for the early adopters. I suspect they will end up having quite well for themselves. A friend of mine has an early Rav4 in storage with a spent pack. When the replacement modern pack cost drops enough it will see light of day again.


----------



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

somanywelps said:


> More than twice as long. The maintenance cost is static.
> 
> They'll probably last nearly forever. The attrition will be from battery pack death.


Reliability Engineers claim the electronics fail at a constant rate. (exponential PDF) The technology is moving so fast that any part that fails, in general, will be replaced by one with better performance. Hybrid technology is already allowed on the race tracks of Europe. Technology inovation without "corporate management" always advances quite a bit faster.


----------

